# Hidden pinstripe



## Pantmaker (May 27, 2014)

I started to take my new KSHD apart today and stumbled across something rather curious that I had not seen before.  On the underside of the front fender is one single pinstripe directly below the actual pinstripe on the correct side of the fender.  Has anyone else come across such a thing before?  Was is simply a practice run for the pinstripe guy?


----------



## jkent (May 27, 2014)

Looks more like a double roller pinstripe machine.
Paint probably got on the lower roller and when the fender was rolled through the stripping machine it stripped the lower part of the fender as well.
Just a thought,
JKent


----------



## bike (May 27, 2014)

*I have seen*

pain stick to the bottom from the factory cause stacked when wet but never this


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2014)

I think you hit the nail on the head. A practice run at the beginning of the stripers day getting his/her tools cleaned, loaded and dialed in.


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2014)

I had a 1960 Deluxe Tornado, that had three practice stripes on the inside of the fender.


----------



## island schwinn (May 27, 2014)

my 65 kshd has the same stripes on the inside.


----------



## Rivnut (May 28, 2014)

I saw a video of a woman painting pinstripes on fenders.  She put the fender on a large wheel, held the brush steady, and turned the wheel.  There wouldn't be any way to "get ready" for the day with that kind of set up. Still an interesting theory though.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2014)

Rivnut said:


> I saw a video of a woman painting pinstripes on fenders.  She put the fender on a large wheel, held the brush steady, and turned the wheel.  There wouldn't be any way to "get ready" for the day with that kind of set up. Still an interesting theory though.




Yah but that was back in the 40's. Did you see the video of the lady in GB using a jig and a pin stripe wheel?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2014)

Post the video

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (May 28, 2014)

i like the idea of it being stacked... the underside is all drippy, if it was practice, i would hope it would look better than that.  maybe if i were practicing.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2014)

If one fender was stacked on a freshly striped fender that surely would mess up the paint, on top of the fender. No way would they stack another fender on top of wet paint.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Post the video
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




1945 or so it says. 

http://vimeo.com/39401575

Fast forward to 7 minutes for the painting session.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2014)

Wow..very cool...I actually learned some stuff

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2014)

Is there any American factory films like that?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (May 28, 2014)

*I beg to differ*

[video=youtube_share;ZPLRF5F5SZY]http://youtu.be/ZPLRF5F5SZY[/video]







GTs58 said:


> If one fender was stacked on a freshly striped fender that surely would mess up the paint, on top of the fender. No way would they stack another fender on top of wet paint.




as I owned one. I am sure it was not dripping wet but enough to transfer

That movie is awsome- OSHA hazmat nightmare!

There are a few movies of the westfield plant out there
3:18 pins on fender
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Made-1950s-tv-clip&highlight=columbia+movie


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2014)

I've been looking for that video (movie). I see that striper was nicely placing the fenders in a row on a shelf when she was finished. If two fenders were stacked and the paint off of one transferred to the bottom of another, the striping on the top of that fender would without any doubt be all messed up. I've painted a few hundred metal doors with enamel and if the fresh paint touched something to were the paint even slightly transferred there would be missing paint in that area on the door. I'd like to see the fender that transferred the pin stripe. Should we give Myth Busters a phone call?


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 28, 2014)

My vote is for, as stated earlier, paint dripping onto the lower roller. I have seen some of the old stripers with the rollers and paint bottle, and wondered how more mistakes weren't made similar to this. It seems like a gravity feed sytem, and I would assume that things like this happened often, but being on the underside, was considered a non-issue.


----------

